# Possibly Pregnant?



## ChrUnschoolingmama (Jun 23, 2006)

What do you think ladies?
My avg cycle is 26 days. My lmp was July 9th. Dh and I discovered female ejaculation on our anniversary July 21st







and boyfriend did _not_ pull out.









So here's what's happening. I started to go ahead and temp beginning the 25th (wish I had done it earlier) and my temps have been steadily climbing (98.4 and today 98.8).

My breasts feel weird and heavy. I'm hungry more than normal and the hunger feels odd (if that makes any sense). I'm gassy as ever







and my cervical fluid has not dried up as it normally does by now, it's consistently lotiony and wet enough that I've had to put on a pantiliner.

I'm also feeling a weird feeling in the womb area. Reminds me of the feeling I get when I'm on a heavy day of af. I don't get cramps, just this weird heaviness that I'm feeling now.

Normally, I may be a little moody the week before af arrives but that's it as far as pms. I poas yesterday and this morning and got bfn both times. So, I'm not so sure. Course I'll know something by the end of this week but wanted to get your take.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HulaJenn (Oct 17, 2007)

first congrats on the anniversary (and the awesome gift you got! LOL). If he didn't pull out and you were paying closer attention to symptoms, they could just be throwing you for a loop - and could be normal pms that you never noticed till you started paying close attention. or you could be pg and it is too early for a test to tell. Hope you get the answer you want soon!


----------



## ChrUnschoolingmama (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks Jenn! I'll just have to wait and see.


----------

